# Huge increase in temperature.



## jbansil13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Today I cleaned my pc due to some dust build up. Last thing that I clean was the heatsink/fan with compressed air. My normal temperature at startup is 50 degrees C and running at 1200rpm. At full load in goes around 65 degrees at 3000 rpm.
But after the cleaning at start my pc theres a huge increase in temp.
My temperature now at startup is 62 degrees running at 2000 rpm, on full load it goes around 75 degrees at 4000 rpm. I'm just wondering how does this happen. 
Both degrees are taken from speedfan.

processor - intel pentium 4 661 HT
board - asus p5g41t-m lx3
2 gig ram
550w psu


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You may have knocked the heatsink loose. If you did, then you will need to remove it, clean it and the CPU and reapply thermal compound.

Arctic Silver has good cleaning and application instructions:

Arctic Silver, Inc. - Instructions

Also, check to see that the dust didn't just pack down into the heatsink's fins and that you didn't move a cable so that it blocks airflow or knock a case fan's power connector loose.


----------



## jbansil13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just opened again my pc only to find out one of the four plastic clips was broken. I knew it when i heard that sound, anyway maybe that is the reason im getting this temperature. Should I buy a new heatsink ? How much do they cost. And someone told me to upgrade my cpu since its 65nm and was 4 years old already thats why my temp's are that hot. 
What cpu are most compatible with my board?
im low on budget maybe not exceeding a 100$.
Thanks !


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe $40 for a decent heatsink. Don't forget thermal paste.

For cpu, you will need a CPU with a LGA775 socket and for it to be 45nm. They are pretty cheap since they are old.

Celeron 420(1.60GHz,800 FSB,L2 512KB,LGA775,revA1)	
Celeron 430(1.80GHz,800 FSB,L2 512KB,LGA775,revA1) 
Celeron 440(2.00GHz,800 FSB,L2 512KB,LGA775,revA1) 
Celeron 450(2.2GHz,800 FSB,L2 512KB,LGA775,revA1)	
Celeron Dual Core E1200(revM0,1.6GHz,800 FSB,L2:512K)
Celeron Dual Core E1300(revM0,1.8GHz,800 FSB,L2:512K)
Celeron Dual Core E1400 (revM0,2.0GHz, 800 FSB, L2: 512K) 
Celeron Dual Core E1500(revM0,2.2GHz,800 FSB,L2: 512K) 
Celeron Dual Core E1600(revM0,2.4GHz,800 FSB,L2: 512K)	
Celeron Dual Core E3200(revR0,2.4GHz,800 FSB,L2: 1M)
Celeron Dual Core E3300(revR0,2.5GHz,800 FSB,L2: 1M)	
Celeron Dual Core E3400(revR0,2.6GHz,800 FSB,L2: 1M) 
Celeron Dual Core E3500(revR0,2.7GHz,800 FSB,L2: 1M) 
Core 2 Duo E2160 (1.80GHz,800FSB,L2:1MB,65W,rev.L2)	
Core 2 Duo E2200 (2.20GHz,800FSB,L2:1MB,65W,rev.M0)	
Core 2 Duo E4300 (1.8GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,65W,rev.L2)	
Core 2 Duo E4400 (2.0GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,65W,rev.L2)	
Core 2 Duo E4400 (2.0GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,65W,rev.M0) 
Core 2 Duo E4500 (2.2GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,65W,rev.M0) 
Core 2 Duo E4600 (2.4GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,65W,rev.M0)
Core 2 Duo E4700 (2.6GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,revG0) 
Core 2 Duo E6300 (1.86GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.B2) 
Core 2 Duo E6300 (1.86GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.L2) 
Core 2 Duo E6320 (1.86GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,rev.B2) 
Core 2 Duo E6400 (2.13GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.B2) 
Core 2 Duo E6400 (2.13GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.L2)	
Core 2 Duo E6420 (2.13GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,rev.B2) 
Core 2 Duo E6540 (2.33GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,rev.G0) 
Core 2 Duo E6550 (2.33GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,rev.G0)	
Core 2 Duo E6600 (2.40GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,rev.B2) 
Core 2 Duo E6700 (2.66GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,rev.B2) 
Core 2 Duo E6750 (2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,rev.G0) 
Core 2 Duo E6850 (3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,rev.G0) 
Core 2 Duo E7200(2.53GHz,1066FSB,L2:3MB,rev.M0)	
Core 2 Duo E7300(2.66GHz,1066FSB,L2:3MB,rev.M0) 
Core 2 Duo E7400(2.80GHz,1066FSB,L2:3MB,rev.R0) 
Core 2 Duo E7500(2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:3MB,rev.R0) 
Core 2 Duo E7600(3.06GHz,1066FSB,L2:3MB,rev.R0)	
Core 2 Duo E8190(2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.C0) 
Core 2 Duo E8200 (2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.C0) 
Core 2 Duo E8300 (2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.C0) 
Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,65W,rev.E0) 
Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.C0) 
Core 2 Duo E8500 (3.16GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,65W,rev.E0) 
Core 2 Duo E8500 (3.16GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.C0) 
Core 2 Duo E8600 (3.33GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,65W,rev.E0) 
Core 2 Duo E8600 (3.33GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.C0) 
Core 2 Extreme QX6800 (rev.G0,2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,4 cores) 
Core 2 Extreme QX6850(revG0,3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:2X4MB) 
Core 2 Extreme QX9650 (rev.C1,3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:2X6MB,4 cores)	
Core 2 Extreme QX9650(revC0,3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:2X6MB)	
Core 2 Extreme X6800(2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,revB2) 
Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.40GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.G0,4 cores) 
Core 2 Quad Q6700 (2.66GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.G0,4 cores) 
Core 2 Quad Q8200 (rev.R0,2.33GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,4 cores) 
Core 2 Quad Q8200S (rev.R0,2.33GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,4 cores) 
Core 2 Quad Q8300 (rev.R0,2.50GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,4 cores)	
Core 2 Quad Q8400 (rev.R0,2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,4 cores)	
Core 2 Quad Q8400S (rev.R0,2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:4MB,4 cores) 
Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.5GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.M0,4 cores) 
Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.5GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.M1,4 cores)	
Core 2 Quad Q9400 (rev.R0,2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB) 
Core 2 Quad Q9400S (rev.R0,2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB)	
Core 2 Quad Q9450 (2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB,rev.C1)	
Core 2 Quad Q9500 (2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB,rev.R0)	
Core 2 Quad Q9505(rev.R0,2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB) 
Core 2 Quad Q9550(2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB,rev.C1) 
Core 2 Quad Q9550(rev.C0,2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB) 
Core 2 Quad Q9550(rev.E0,2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB)	
Core 2 Quad Q9550S(rev.E0,2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB)
Core 2 Quad Q9650(rev.C1,3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB) 
Core 2 Quad Q9650(rev.E0,3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB)	
Pentium Dual Core E2140(1.6GHz, 800FSB, L2 1MB,L2) 
Pentium Dual Core E2140(1.6GHz,800FSB,L2 1MB,M0) 
Pentium Dual Core E2160(1.8GHz, 800FSB, L2 1MB,L2) 
Pentium Dual Core E2160(1.8GHz,800FSB,L2 1MB,M0) 
Pentium Dual Core E2180(2.0GHz,800FSB,L2 1MB,M0)	
Pentium Dual Core E2200(2.2GHz,800FSB,L2 1MB,M0)	
Pentium Dual Core E2210(2.2GHz,800FSB,L2 1MB,R0) 
Pentium Dual Core E2220(2.4GHz,800FSB,L2 1MB,M0)	
Pentium Dual Core E5000 (3.4GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0)	
Pentium Dual Core E5200 (2.50GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,rev.M0) 
Pentium Dual Core E5200(2.50GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0)
Pentium Dual Core E5300 (2.60GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0)	
Pentium Dual Core E5400 (2.70GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0) 
Pentium Dual Core E5500 (2.8GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0)	
Pentium Dual Core E5700 (3.0GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0)	
Pentium Dual Core E5800 (3.2GHz,800FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0)	
Pentium Dual Core E6300 (2.8GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0) 
Pentium Dual Core E6500 (2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0) 
Pentium Dual Core E6500K (2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0)	
Pentium Dual Core E6600 (3.06GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0) 
Pentium Dual Core E6700 (3.2GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0) 
Pentium Dual Core E6800 (3.3GHz,1066FSB,L2:2MB,rev.R0) 

Take your pick  This is from the Asus website saying which CPU's are compatible with this particular Motherboard.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you just want to get your system back up and running properly, how does twelve bucks sound?

Amazon.com: Gino 4 x Heatsink Mount Pin for Intel Cooling Fan LGA 775 Socket: Computers & Accessories

Thermal compound


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, I believe that speed fan is not too accurate with regards to temperatures, try using HWMonitor or speccy


----------



## jbansil13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for all your help. Will buy the necessary components asap


----------

